# Gold Stirling plans - Terry Coss



## David Morrow (Jan 27, 2009)

I found a Stirling Engine on Youtube called the "Quad Rocker" and there was one short reference to a fellow by the name of Terry Coss. I spent a lot of time tracking him down and finally contacted him. He has now created a web site and sells some of his plans. I don't know what the quality of the plans is like but the engines are very pretty indeed.

http://www.goldstirling.com/

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6IstOVsew&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6IstOVsew&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtbbeLe2CjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtbbeLe2CjM[/ame]


----------



## 10K Pete (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, that thing really flies along! It's sure neat to watch all that monkey motion flyin' around!

Pete


----------



## gilessim (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing!, that must be one hell of an efficient little engine, it goes on for ages with the heat taken away!

Giles


----------

